

Show HN: A beautiful and open-source paste service - jdiez17
http://paste.pm/

======
jdiez17
The source code is available here: <https://github.com/jdiez17/pastepm>

------
bradsmithinc
Pretty Nice. Couple of small issues I noticed: If you try to save an empty
Paste you get a server error. Also, The Save Icon itself feels very 1990s to
me, you might want to consider trying out a few others.

~~~
baggiobanglio
Hi, Paste.pm's designer here. I thought that same thing about using the floppy
disk icon as a metaphor for "saving" things, I really wanted to use any other
icon to represent that because I also had that feel of 1990s. But after some
research, I arrived at the conclusion that the very much hated floppy disk
icon is also the most representative one for this action.

------
Posibyte
I like this a lot. It's super simplistic and ultimately out-of-the-way. The
design is nice.

A couple things I would add would probably be some way to do syntax
highlighting and a quick button to create a new paste from any page. Clicking
the bottom left logo will do that, but it's not terribly obvious at first.

So, yeah, I like this a lot. Kudos.

EDIT: I see the syntax highlighting now, I just hadn't triggered it yet.

~~~
jdiez17
It does have syntax highlighting, but the detection is not very good yet. At
any rate, you can always change the extension on the URL and it will try to
highlight that language.

Thanks for the kudos!

~~~
niggler
Is there syntax highlighting for shell scripts (.sh)?

~~~
jdiez17
Yep, just change the extension in the URL to .sh.

~~~
jdiez17
@niggler Huh, interesting. We're using Ace, though, so it's not related to
Google Code Prettify, but still a bug.

~~~
niggler
Filed issue: <https://github.com/ajaxorg/ace/issues/1235>

Next time, click on the "link" link next to a post you wish to reply to, and
it will give you a reply option

~~~
jdiez17
Okay, thanks a lot.

PS: Nice tip, I'm still new to Hacker News :-)

------
niggler
hastebin has shown me what a good paste service should support. The most
important thing is a shell client (`do_something | haste`). What is the
analogue for this service?

~~~
jdiez17
Well, here you go: <http://paste.pm/hh.py>

~~~
niggler
How did you specify hh? I dont see an option in the UI to specify a name ...

~~~
jdiez17
What do you mean? I didn't specify "hh", that's just the paste identifier.

~~~
niggler
Im using the web interface, and every time i save it seems to default to a
number (e.g. <http://paste.pm/108>)

------
jimmytucson
I never thought I'd find a paste bin to be beautiful but damnit, wrong again.

------
dindresto
Pretty cool, also wrote one yesterday, using Flask and Cassandra

------
ibelimb
What's the paypal functionality for? Donations?

~~~
jdiez17
We intended to add account functionality; a pay what you want thing. More like
a donation, yeah.

But the frontend guy is kind of busy so we reckoned it's better to release
without that rather than not releasing at all :)

------
mfincham
Loads to a blank white page with JavaScript disabled. Utter failure.

~~~
bpatrianakos
Utter failure? Seriously? Why is it that whenever someone shares something
cool someone else inevitably wants to tear it down? This is far from an "utter
failure". In 2013 you'd be hard pressed to find someone who has disabled
JavaScript or is using a browser that doesn't support it. Furthermore, its
safe to assume that a user who has purposely disabled JavaScript is
sufficiently technical enough to know why they did it and re-enable it if they
really want to use the site.

Calling this an utter failure is total hyperbole. Okay, so the site doesn't
gracefully degrade. That's a failure for best practices. But best practice
isn't always so black and white and a site that doesn't degrade gracefully
isn't always absolutely an utter failure. Consider the target audience of
this. It'll be more technically inclined people. It's again safe to assume
these people will mostly have JS enabled and most people won't have a problem.
Even beyond that, we're not talking about a website that's trying to capture
the hearts and minds of the entire Internet using population who'd ever want
to use a Pastebin. It's some guy or girl who put together a beautiful side
project and open sources it at that.

But in the end whether you're right or wrong, have a good point or not, just
doesn't matter. It's this pervasive culture of seeking out and focusing only
on what's wrong with a project around here that seriously needs to stop. There
was a project on the font page last night that wasn't the most impressive
piece of code but served a cool purpose and the overwhelming majority of
comments just wanted to tear it down and call it useless. It was pretty
disgusting really because the project wasn't useless at all. It was just that
the commenters didn't personally have a use for it and for some reason
couldn't see anything beyond their own personal preferences as if they thought
the entire world did (or should) have their same tastes or something. This
needs to stop. If it doesn't we'll either no longer get anyone submitting
their cool projects or all of HN will be overrun with over zealous critics or
both.

~~~
mfincham
You're right, "utter failure" might be taking things too far.

"Consider the target audience of this. It'll be more technically inclined
people. It's again safe to assume these people will mostly have JS enabled."

I disagree with that sentiment completely. The target audience for this is
people who're most likely to be (sensibly, imo) running with NoScript or with
JS completely off.

Given that, and given the site is implementing a function that doesn't require
JS /at all/, to not even have the page throw an error message is pretty lousy
in my books.

~~~
jayflux
"The target audience for this is people who're most likely to be (sensibly,
imo) running with NoScript or with JS completely off."

Absolute rubbish

I work in a huge place that holds almost 2000 developers ranging in many
different languages, skillsets and areas. I've yet to meet 1 who surfs with JS
switched off.

Maybe this was the case in the early 2000s, but certainly not now. Get with
the times.

